# Guilty or not?!?!



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Last week Sunday I was cleaning the rental house we are currently living in. :blink: Aviannah's safe spot there is on top of a pillow on the small sofa where she can keep an eye on me yet stay a safe distance from the vacuum monster. She was laying down and I could not see her from the kitchen/dining area  so I called out "Who made this mess?" This is what I saw. :w00t: Every time I asked "Who made this mess?" a lil white pigtail would rise from behind the sofa slowly and lil black eyes would stare at me a brief moment before retrieving back down! :HistericalSmiley: Guilty or not?!?!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oops! That sweet little innocent face speaks volumes.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Oops! That sweet little innocent face speaks volumes.


Sandi I found it so cute and funny I had a hard time stopping! :wub: Oh my how these little white fluffs of pure love make life so much more wonderful.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That’s too adorable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so sweet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Who me??????:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Omg that's so cute to see that little head peaking over the couch. What a little sweetie.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Gosh, she is so cute! :wub:
You are so right that they make every day wonderful!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't stop smiling at those pics...precious!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Soooo sweet! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maggieh said:


> That’s too adorable!


Thanks Maggie! :wub:



wkomorow said:


> That is so sweet.


Sweet with tad of sassy Walter! :w00t:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Who me??????:HistericalSmiley:


:w00t: That was my exact thought too Paula!



pippersmom said:


> Omg that's so cute to see that little head peaking over the couch. What a little sweetie.


Kathy I might of annoyed her asking over and over again to see her do it! :w00t: 



Kathleen said:


> Gosh, she is so cute! :wub:
> You are so right that they make every day wonderful!


:wub: Thanks Kathleen they do without a doubt!



lydiatug said:


> I can't stop smiling at those pics...precious!


Thanks Lydia, they make me grin and chuckle when I see them too! :wub: 



mylittleluna said:


> Soooo sweet! Thank you for sharing that.


Thanks Patricia! :wub: was my pleasure to share!


----------

